# JavaFX CSS Unknown Property



## cheat.008 (16. Jul 2018)

Hallo,
Weiß jemand wie man diese Warning wegbekommt? Und dadurch auch die 
Code Vorschläge bei STRG+Leertaste funktionieren? 

Ich erstelle eine neue CSS-Datei über New -> Web -> CSS

Danke


----------



## Robat (16. Jul 2018)

Gehts um Eclipse? Dann solltest du e(fx)clipse installieren dann sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftauchen.


----------



## cheat.008 (16. Jul 2018)

Hi Robat, 

ja genau, ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass ich Eclipse Oxygen nutze. 
Habe nun e(fx)clipse in der Version 3.3.0 vom 2018-05-31 installiert.

Leider hat dies noch keine Abhilfe geschaffen. Hast du noch eine Idee?
JavaFX SDK ist mit im BuildPath integriert (by the way).


----------



## Robat (16. Jul 2018)

Ich selbst nutze kein Eclipse, weiß nur, dass e(fx)clipse und JavaFX SDK zum Buildpath hinzufügen die 2 gängigsten Lösungen sind.


----------



## cheat.008 (16. Jul 2018)

Habe nun eine Lösung gefunden und zwar die Java System Lib auf Java JRE 1.8 runterzuschrauben.
Mit Java JRE 10, keine Chance.
Kann das sein, dass e(fx)clipse nur bis Java JRE 1.8 geht?

mal etwas googlen.

Das ist jedenfalls die Lösung für alle dies das Problem auch haben (werden).


----------

